# Pics of 4 40S&W PD factory loads, FWIW



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are 4 PD loads I have on hand, in case anyone wants to see them.









The Feds on the right are 'Classic Hi-Shok'.

And closer, in the same order.









The LH Federal Hydro-Shoks are surely the premium load here, costing about $1.50 per cartridge or $30/20box. The Remingtons are from ChinaWal-Mart for c. $32/100, while the RH Federals are in between in price, with the 2nd-from-right JHPs only c. $22/50.

I've shot all of these in both my Glock 35 and Walther PPS, and all have functioned perfectly.

Also FWIW, I've decided to reload my PD ammo, since my PPS is *quite* a handful with full-power loads; I'll be using Reminton Golder Saber 165s loaded to somewhat-lower-than-factory velocities.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I just ordered some remington golden sabers. I cant wait! nice pic


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

C-Kicks said:


> I just ordered some remington golden sabers. I cant wait! nice pic


My 500 are coming from Midway; that ought to last me a lifetime.

Thx; taken with Canon equipment, but just as in hi-performance car driving, it's the nut behind the wheel who makes the difference. I don't do much macro fotografy; the only piece dedicated to close-focus fotografy I own is a 12mm extension tube.


----------

